# Shot photos



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5378


View attachment 5379


View attachment 5380


View attachment 5381


View attachment 5382


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5383


Had a vision of doing 20 second exposure taking in the whole shot but didn't really work out. Backup idea of getting a drop in mid air coming out the spout didn't happen either!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Still looks good though mate , what did you use to take them?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Panasonic G3 with a 25mm f/1.4 lens. It's 4/3 rather than an SLR but takes some nice pictures


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool , using a lumix fz72 ( Lizzie bought it but doesn't use it ). Got a ridiculous zoom on it .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like the Panasonics, simple to use if you just want to point and shoot but lets you get a bit more involved if you want to


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

You'll never get a 20 sec exposure without either being in a very dark room or using a nd filter. TBH it wouldn't look great anyway with the spouted PF as the stream is in one direction and has very little movement. The naked might work a bit better, but I reckon it might just end up looking messy.

Open that 25mm up to 1.4 and raise the ISO and you'll easily get the frozen blob shots though.

I had a gf1 for a while and it was a cracking little camera, micro 4/3 is really stepping up and pushing boundaries.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's a pic I took - trying to freeze a sugar cube dropping into an espresso for an album cover. In the end I think we did it in a Warhol style with print look:
View attachment 5384


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like that Michael but it looks vert scary ......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here one I took playing around but never dared post it ,as. Gary and CC would just whinge about dirty baskets , PF, machines. Yes I know its all dirty ......


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup, took quite a few attempts and a lot of wiping up splashes! Nikon D7000, 50mm f/1.8 and fairly short shutter times and shooting continuous. Difficult to do on your own but the missus wasn't at home to help!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Open that 25mm up to 1.4 and raise the ISO and you'll easily get the frozen blob shots though.


Might make a more concerted effort at that tomorrow night. The timing is tricky though, got a very narrow window to get the shot


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Flash will highlight anything on a shiny surface that's not meant to be there. Can be very tricky. Event in photo shoots there is always something which is missed and needs to be edited out.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you shoot continuous with that camera, jeebsy? If so worth trying that and then at least one should be what you want... Worth having a fast memory card to prevent the buffer filling up too quickly though. Plus using shutter-speed priority and set it at a fast speed to try to freeze it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pretty sure it can but at a lower resolution. Shouldn't have started so late, only had time for a couple of shots before the caffeine cut off


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5385


View attachment 5386


Got some 'frozen' drops at a wee water feature thing earlier today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They look great jeebsy , if we are posting photos , here is one of mine....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386
> ...


Did you get some coffee at Caravan whislt you were there Jeebsy?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice pic pic MrBoots. What scope are you using there?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Here's a pic I took - trying to freeze a sugar cube dropping into an espresso for an album cover. In the end I think we did it in a Warhol style with print look:
> View attachment 5384


Love this......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Did you get some coffee at Caravan whislt you were there Jeebsy?


Cycled up the canal as it was a nice day with the notion of popping in but it was chaos in there. Massive queue at the front door which I assumed was people waiting for tables so just strolled through the back to the bar where I waited for ten mins to be told now at weekends you order coffees at the door. Couldn't be arsed waiting so just left. Shame as that had a shara on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Very nice pic pic MrBoots. What scope are you using there?


Scope, remember i know nothing about photography , the fz72 has a x60 zoom on it . Is that what you mean ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Love this......


Excuse the photo of the photo but can't find the original file...reminds me of this from the Sony photo awards this year:

View attachment 5388


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Good shot day.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Cycled up the canal as it was a nice day with the notion of popping in but it was chaos in there. Massive queue at the front door which I assumed was people waiting for tables so just strolled through the back to the bar where I waited for ten mins to be told now at weekends you order coffees at the door. Couldn't be arsed waiting so just left. Shame as that had a shara on.


Yeah, that's why I boycotted the place last summer. Ridiculous behaviour for a coffee establishment.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Scope, remember i know nothing about photography , the fz72 has a x60 zoom on it . Is that what you mean ?


You got that pic with the zoom? Cool! I thought you might have attached the camera to a telescope!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy just a thought for a cheats way round the whole blob of espresso shot couldn't you record the shot as an HD movie and then just grab a frame?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Good shot day.


Like this , wish I'd thought of this collage . Jealous.....


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Cycled up the canal as it was a nice day with the notion of popping in but it was chaos in there. Massive queue at the front door which I assumed was people waiting for tables so just strolled through the back to the bar where I waited for ten mins to be told now at weekends you order coffees at the door. Couldn't be arsed waiting so just left. Shame as that had a shara on.


Yeah I hate that place, it's so disorganised with nobody directing it. The queue is for tables but they take orders there too. But they have so many staff and yet nobody tells you WTF is going on! I'm angry thinking about the place now!

Yeah


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

But they do sell those lovely Acme cups though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> But they do sell those lovely Acme cups though.


And that's all folks ...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> And that's all folks ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here is a pictorial collage of the last few months.....

View attachment 5396


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

How fast things change.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Neill said:


> How fast things change.


Where does he go from here?

Maybe back to basics with a glass jar??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

instant coffee, you know it makes sense boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> instant coffee, you know it makes sense boots


And to think i was happy to see you back earlier........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i hate to dissapoint!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> instant coffee, you know it makes sense boots


It's worse than that ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fess up, Boots. You're running instant through your LI.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fess up, Boots. You're running instant through your LI.


You got me ....... But instant what


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh has the standard of your espresso gone up now then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> oh has the standard of your espresso gone up now then?


Cheeky F.............


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes i am a cheeky fellow


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> yes i am a cheeky fellow


Amen to that!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fess up, Boots. You're running instant through your LI.


Joking aside, I sold my mate an Delonghi Auto Espresso Machine and he said that it was faulty. I went round to see what had happened and he'd put a jar of Nescafe in the pre-ground chute..... Took him ages to clean it all out.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, if we're just posting our coffee pics...









Awake! For Gaggia in the bowl of night

Has flung the bean that puts the stars to flight!

(apologies to Omar Khayyam)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fess up, Boots. You're running instant through your LI.


I heard it was barista style whole bean instant.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Home from hospital beans in guess grind and it appears my M 'n' M have missed me

A few bubbles that I rid knocking out but all things considered it was really good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Joking aside, I sold my mate an Delonghi Auto Espresso Machine and he said that it was faulty. I went round to see what had happened and he'd put a jar of Nescafe in the pre-ground chute..... Took him ages to clean it all out.


Now that is hysterical.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Joking aside, I sold my mate an Delonghi Auto Espresso Machine a


I thought you said he was a mate? haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Straight up coffee porn l1 style


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Which machine is that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The clue is in the post


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thought you'd got your hands on a white dialled


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got two londinium 1 though


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Lend me one....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

View attachment 7213
This morning's work.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah!

Sexier than any of your fancy levers!

Just need a Naked porta....

View attachment 7218


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice shot froggy ,digging the sci fi look ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

2001, A space odyssey style!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks more tron...


----------

